# i quit



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

so heres all i got in the line of training sch for 12 months;

it's not a "bite club" apparently;

so whats the magic words to get in the in crowd? does it start with $$$$ or does it start with yr so awesome can i kiss yr awesome butt.

leavin sch for the grandma's

sorry about the camera 

i'm goin piggin

http://youtu.be/EbdGrEs05bE


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Dude...this sideways shit from down under has to stop! =D>

What is your issue? Your dog or the helper?


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Is that the world looks like in that part those parts?!!!!

No wonder ya'll have such a warped sense of things. 
Better get north of the equator soon!


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Ha, after 12 months that’s what you’re doing. And you call me an A-hole haha. Get a cat


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Ha, after 12 months that’s what you’re doing. And you call me an A-hole haha. Get a cat


 Agree fully, thats why I quit, no fault with the dog. He wants it. but yr still an ass.

Got a cat, with spots.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Agree fully, thats why I quit, no fault with the dog. He wants it. but yr still an ass.
> 
> Got a cat, with spots.


Ha good for you where you going?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude...this sideways shit from down under has to stop! =D>
> 
> What is your issue? Your dog or the helper?


 Doug no prob with either, decoy's a nice kid, I wish him well and hope he gets good guidance and mentoring, not the dog, all I ever done is suppress him to tow the line. 

Has something to do with all the posers thinking they are somehow above any other AKC sport when in fact they are so not. its same turd different flavour.

Mebbe I shouldn't have rocked up on my first day with a shaved head and a slayer shirt looking bored when the rules were being laid down and casually replied yeah thats great, I just wants someone to stand in front of my dog.

or mebbe part of the deal is to buy yr dog from the TD like everyone else.

Dont know lol.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Ahhhh I see...so you don't conform!!!

Well then... LOL

Private Joker ...you will not laugh, you will not cry. You will learn by the numbers...I will teach you!! :razz:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUc62jD-G0o


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Doug no prob with either, decoy's a nice kid, I wish him well and hope he gets good guidance and mentoring, not the dog, all I ever done is suppress him to tow the line.
> 
> Has something to do with all the posers thinking they are somehow above any other AKC sport when in fact they are so not. its same turd different flavour.
> 
> ...


Dude, I cannot relate. I am here. I am my own helper. My dog is getting trained. Lack of resources is just part of the deal, bro. And I say if that's what all it takes from keeping you in.... then you weren't cut out for Sch anyway. To be successful In Sch, the handler has have to drive too.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Doug no prob with either, decoy's a nice kid, I wish him well and hope he gets good guidance and mentoring, not the dog, all I ever done is suppress him to tow the line.
> 
> Has something to do with all the posers thinking they are somehow above any other AKC sport when in fact they are so not. its same turd different flavour.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that probably did it. If you showed up to our PSA club and acted like that especially as a newbie, you would not have been asked back. People who act like they know it all don't need a club anyways, right? People said I didn't know how to hold a leash, but Pete, you can't even keep your dog from breaking forward and grabbing the sleeve or tug when your helper tosses it on the ground at 0:41. Learn how to post your dog first...then you can at least sort of act superior like you know everything.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Please expand on how one does his own helper work???? 

I might actually get something useful to go with. 

Or is this just more tallk.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Yeah, that probably did it. If you showed up to our PSA club and acted like that especially as a newbie, you would not have been asked back. People who act like they know it all don't need a club anyways, right? People said I didn't know how to hold a leash, but Pete, you can't even keep your dog from breaking forward and grabbing the sleeve or tug when your helper tosses it on the ground at 0:41. Learn how to post your dog first...then you can at least sort of act superior like you know everything.


It wasn’t people it was me, did you finally learn to hold a lead after all these years? Where’s the video?


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Mebbe I shouldn't have rocked up on my first day with a shaved head and a slayer shirt looking bored when the rules were being laid down and casually replied yeah thats great, I just wants someone to stand in front of my dog.
> 
> or mebbe part of the deal is to buy yr dog from the TD like everyone else.
> 
> Dont know lol.


You mean they didn't laugh. Perhaps they take themselves a tad too seriously and maybe you need to find your niche elsewhere. But then again, "why" for some [the insecure], can be be a fightin word--so be careful. 

T


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> It wasn’t people it was me, did you finally learn to hold a lead after all these years? Where’s the video?


 
I have a feeling that video will be forthcoming... maybe this time with Pete's spotted cat!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Ha, that was like two years ago...and you'll still NEVER hear me say I'm a good handler. I could make PSA 3 national champion and I'm still a klutz sometimes with the leash. Anyways, I posted some pretty recent video here of my dog taking some bites:

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBul...rs-presence-bite-23202/index3.html#post329241


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, I know where Pete is coming from now and my first club was virtually identical to this. Little to no instruction on what to do, how to hold the leash, how to post up, rarely any discussion before hand with the helper on what we were going to work on that day, and so on. And I was very willing to learn and listen (still am ), just no one really explained what to do except just to watch more experienced people which doesn't help much when you don't know what you are looking at. Another member of our club now came from another big Schutzhund club that was the same way. In our club now, I think we do a much better job of explaining these things to new folks. Having small clubs is really best for this. So while it might be partially due to your attitude initially, Pete, some clubs leave you to your own devices and some don't. Sometimes it's better for large clubs to split in two for this reason so everyone gets enough instruction time.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Finally some understanding, dont deny I bring attitude thats what I am, u dont get called an A-hole constantly because u lack attitude. 

Plenty of nice people walk away for same reason as me. 

I still got options, they just wont involve sport people. Glad I made the break from that world now its done. Too much politics.

vent over.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So what exactly happened? You went to a SchH club and took your dog. So did they throw you out for arguing? Did you not like the way they train? Did they not think much of your dog? Did someone hit your car in the carpark and not tell you? Im tryin to see where it all went wrong? What club was it?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Hit car in car park...lol.

Vents over man, I thought the general idea was evident in thread?????

Not dog by the way - you may wish that, worry about yr own dogs, hows yr club going man, heard it disappeared off the map??

Have to get yr gossip elsewhere, I already moved on.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Hit car in car park...lol.
> 
> Vents over man, I thought the general idea was evident in thread?????
> 
> ...


Dude dont drink and post.

Club is fine, dogs are doing great, nothing to worry about here, sorry to hear its all gone to shit for you tho.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> So what exactly happened? You went to a SchH club and took your dog. So did they throw you out for arguing? Did you not like the way they train? Did they not think much of your dog? Did someone hit your car in the carpark and not tell you? Im tryin to see where it all went wrong? What club was it?


Pulled up to field with non crated dog, dog goes sideways during training, dog was reserved and Pete ain't no post, and Pete was humming and talking to himself...


----------



## Jonathon Howard (Nov 11, 2010)

So where's the vid of tracking and obedience work???? How much you do of that in the 12 months????


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

> Little to no instruction on what to do, how to hold the leash, how to post up, rarely any discussion before hand with the helper on what we were going to work on that day, and so on. And I was very willing to learn and listen (still am
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am bad for this. I just expect things to work. I explain things horribley. It sometimes gets my wife mad at me. 

If you are unsure what to do or dont understand,then ask. Handling the dog isnt just a joy ride. If you dont know what you are looking at first thing to do is get a rule book and read it and read it and read it again. That way you have an idea at least of what the goals and rules will be.

As a handler you need to have input in the training of your dog. So go ahead and take charge of your training. 



> so whats the magic words to get in the in crowd? does it start with $$$$ or does it start with yr so awesome can i kiss yr awesome butt.


Finding a club that trains well, works well together and has the same goals inmind is very hard to find. When you do find it make sure you become a help instead of a hinderence. As for the $$$ issue. It costs a lot to run a place to train. Mowing the field with gas prices at 1.20/liter is proof of that. Tugs and legsleeves that get worn. Blinds that break, sticks and blanks. It all adds up man.


----------



## Hans Akerbakk (Jul 1, 2008)

I was thinking that this is about the time in a thread that someone would mention a ( ME video ).
I don't own any but maybe he has a decoy your own dog video.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Jonathon Howard said:


> So where's the vid of tracking and obedience work???? How much you do of that in the 12 months????


:-\"


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

12 months..

how many sessions?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

OK already, the threads dead but I will respond to Joby cos he has a cute butt and rumour say a huge prong......collar.

Correction: the dog is nearly 12months. The number of sessions is less er much less. I had a bad day when I posted.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry Pete, was just curious...I sent you a PM...lol


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Pete...so what is the plans for the dog now? Herding? Tracking? Tree Climber?, or Champion Weiner eater like Joby :mrgreen:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> 12 months..
> 
> how many sessions?


I love cock


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> I love cock



:-$... weirdo.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> :-$... weirdo.


 Nicole yr not exactly....conventional.......


Just sayin.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nicole yr not exactly....conventional.......
> 
> 
> Just sayin.


Who really is? I mean you can't spell, I'm not conventional, and Joby likes cock. Everything is settled now. Good detective work. I'll be looking forward to your next revelation Cavadamaus.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

In most places it is conventional to not be able to spell. I keep telling myself that to make myself feel better that everyone around me can spell. With my theory there the un-conventional one! Ah I feel better. I mean spelling makes no sense when someone can explain the science to spelling to me I will change my mind. It shouldn’t be a guessing game it should be like math. Why does knife start with an k and phone with a p? Just saying


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Chris McDonald said:


> In most places it is conventional to not be able to spell. I keep telling myself that to make myself feel better that everyone around me can spell. With my theory there the un-conventional one! Ah I feel better. I mean spelling makes no sense when someone can explain the science to spelling to me I will change my mind. It shouldn’t be a guessing game it should be like math. Why does knife start with an k and phone with a p? Just saying


 

The simple answer to this question is that there's always been a *k* at the beginning of the word, "why is the 'k' at the beginning of 'knife' silent?" 
There is a respectable list of words in Modern English that begin with a written *kn-* but are pronounced with only an initial *n-* sound, including your *knife* as well as *knave, knead, knee, knell, knight, knit, knock, knot, know, knuckle*, and others. 
All of these words stem from Old English forms beginning with *cn-* (the orthographic change from *c* to *k*, which began with the influence of Norman French spelling, and at the time all were pronounced with an initial *k* sound before the *n*. These words were common to the Germanic languages, most of which still pronounce the initial *k*. Thus, for example, the Old English ancestor of *knee* was *cnéo*, pronounced "K'NAY-oh," and the cognate word in Modern German is *Knie*, pronounced "k'nee." English dropped the *k-* sound relatively recently--the change seems to have taken place in educated English during the seventeenth century, meaning that Shakespeare would have pronounced the *k-* in these words. There were apparently some intermediate pronunciations, with the inital cluster becoming *hn-* or *tn-*. The *k-* remained longer in certain dialects, and some Scots dialects still pronounce it. The relative lateness of the sound change is one reason why the *k-* is still preserved in writing. 

http://www.randomhouse.com/wotd/index.pperl?date=19980514

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silent_letter


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> The simple answer to this question is that there's always been a *k* at the beginning of the word, "why is the 'k' at the beginning of 'knife' silent?"
> There is a respectable list of words in Modern English that begin with a written *kn-* but are pronounced with only an initial *n-* sound, including your *knife* as well as *knave, knead, knee, knell, knight, knit, knock, knot, know, knuckle*, and others.
> All of these words stem from Old English forms beginning with *cn-* (the orthographic change from *c* to *k*, which began with the influence of Norman French spelling, and at the time all were pronounced with an initial *k* sound before the *n*. These words were common to the Germanic languages, most of which still pronounce the initial *k*. Thus, for example, the Old English ancestor of *knee* was *cnéo*, pronounced "K'NAY-oh," and the cognate word in Modern German is *Knie*, pronounced "k'nee." English dropped the *k-* sound relatively recently--the change seems to have taken place in educated English during the seventeenth century, meaning that Shakespeare would have pronounced the *k-* in these words. There were apparently some intermediate pronunciations, with the inital cluster becoming *hn-* or *tn-*. The *k-* remained longer in certain dialects, and some Scots dialects still pronounce it. The relative lateness of the sound change is one reason why the *k-* is still preserved in writing.
> 
> ...


So spelling is just a hodge podge mess that was band aided together over the years with no real reasons? 
Unlike math?
Every year new words are entered into the dictionary. Such as internet web based etc. The way they determine the spelling of new words to be placed in the dictionary is to read published info using the word and see how it is most often spelled. Just saying there should be more of a science to it


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> So spelling is just a hodge podge mess that was band aided together over the years with no real reasons?
> Unlike math?
> Every year new words are entered into the dictionary. Such as internet web based etc. The way they determine the spelling of new words to be placed in the dictionary is to read published info using the word and see how it is most often spelled. Just saying there should be more of a science to it


"So spelling is just a hodge podge mess that was band aided together over the years with no real reasons? "

For a lot of it, yes. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Wasn't esperanto the only thought out language, it failed. Not sure of the story though.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> "So spelling is just a hodge podge mess that was band aided together over the years with no real reasons? "
> 
> For a lot of it, yes. :lol:


So in a way I was right years ago when my teachers told me I was all wrong. Nife really aint supposed to start with a k I don’t care what anybody says.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole Stark said:


> Who really is? I mean you can't spell, I'm not conventional, and Joby likes cock. Everything is settled now. Good detective work. I'll be looking forward to your next revelation Cavadamaus.


 I like yr attitude, always have. I could have a use for you, I would start by re-directing sum o dat anger into something more useful.


lol.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

he he, good advice. I'll work on that. Have a good one Pete.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Wasn't esperanto the only thought out language, it failed. Not sure of the story though.


No, don't think it was the only thought out one, but maybe the most popular one? Don't know the story either, but I believe it is spoken in some parts,, sounded a good idea, (international auxiliary language being the term I believe), there may be a little more science to that one .


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nicole, what does STFU mean, I didn't get one word of yr post on my hunting thread, cryptic, felt too dumb to ask at the time like it was obvious, but what does any of that post mean??? Seriously.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Pete, you are right. I made a mistake by responding to the bloat thread and later responded to yours and some other PMs, misc. stuff. I really wasn't looking to get back to being involved with this forum when I did that and should have just stopped when I responded to the original thread. Your point is well taken. I don't like talking in circles either. I'll be moving on now.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Nicole, what does STFU mean, I didn't get one word of yr post on my hunting thread, cryptic, felt too dumb to ask at the time like it was obvious, but what does any of that post mean??? Seriously.


 
I'll take a stab at that.. (currently Sat night here)..

She is saying,,, who/what is better than the other ? Who is judging values ? Who is the shithead ?

STFU means... you are the winner! :-&


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Agree with Chris on the maths, personally I believe god only speaks in maths, think about it, the whole universe is mathematical, maths is still true whether any individual believes it or not...its still true.

Even if we find intelligent aliens we could communicate mathematical, Gemini satellite. 

Maths is pure and beautiful and the same for everyone, if it is true in one place it is simultaneously true in every part of the universe.maths transcends all cultural and class boundaries and travels at the speed of thought. Numbers will never lie to you or hurt you.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Maggie, Nicole what the F are you two talkin about, Maggie yr explanation made it worse, Nicoles explanation/apology?? made incomprehensible, WTF are you all talkin about????????????????????????


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Agree with Chris on the maths, personally I believe god only speaks in maths, think about it, the whole universe is mathematical, maths is still true whether any individual believes it or not...its still true.
> 
> Even if we find intelligent aliens we could communicate mathematical, Gemini satellite.
> 
> Maths is pure and beautiful and the same for everyone, if it is true in one place it is simultaneously true in every part of the universe.maths transcends all cultural and class boundaries and travels at the speed of thought. Numbers will never lie to you or hurt you.


You remind me of the 'Big bang theory'! There are peeps out there,,,just like you !!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Is that a television show? I dont one.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Big_Bang_Theory


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I'm being humourous Peter, just ignore me.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

LOL..

just found out that the boyfriend of one of my female friends decided it would be great to post stuff and change my pictures around when I left my account logged in on her computer last time I was there...

I dont love coc-. and this is not what I look like even though it is my profile picture now, apparently.. LOL











something tells me I should just laugh this one off, her BF is like 5'4" and weighs about 130, and maybe he was trying to be funny...and I have not been in the greatest of moods lately.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

stuff it i say smash him!!







Kidding


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

brad robert said:


> stuff it i say smash him!!
> Kidding


Nah..I think he was kidding... "I think"... well hopefully anyhow...what is with these guys that get all jealous though, just because their girls still like to hang out with their ex-boyfriend? I am friends on some level with almost all my ex's...

hell even MY girlfriend is a little weird about it... I cant help it I never really had a bad breakup, and I still get along with the ex's and consider them friends...

I decided to post this on the girls (my friend's) facebook...I figure if he gets mad about it, then maybe he wasn't joking....  

"(By) *Joby Becker*
Does your boyfriend Jason love men? He accidentally posted his love for male genitalia on the net, under one of my profiles by mistake...please make sure he signs off of my profile, before he expresses his gayness for all the world to see, I mean I think it s great that he is finally coming out, accepting and embracing it, I have nothing against someone being bi or gay, just dont want people to think that I swing that way...  were you aware of his love for men? "


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Agree with Chris on the maths, personally I believe god only speaks in maths, think about it, the whole universe is mathematical, maths is still true whether any individual believes it or not...its still true.
> 
> Even if we find intelligent aliens we could communicate mathematical, Gemini satellite.
> 
> Maths is pure and beautiful and the same for everyone, if it is true in one place it is simultaneously true in every part of the universe.maths transcends all cultural and class boundaries and travels at the speed of thought. Numbers will never lie to you or hurt you.


 
Did you ever add things up and realize overall you are missing a few? Did you add things up wrong and think your ahead a bit? Or did it just never cross your mind to add things up? Or


----------

